# Wrapping fraying escrima?



## Phil Elmore

What's the best material for wrapping rattan escrima that are starting to fray?  I could go the duct tape route but thought there might be a better method.


----------



## dearnis.com

I use the white cloth adhesive/coaches tape.  While in Buffalo I found everyone seems to use hockey tape (go figure).  That worked fine for me as well, but tends to leave black residue everywhere.  
Duct tape works fine too; just doesn't look as good (as if any taped up stick looks good...)
Chad


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I use electrical tape. I find that duct tape ads a lot of weight. Electrical tape comes in more than one color so it makes it easy to identify your sticks.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *I use electrical tape. I find that duct tape ads a lot of weight. Electrical tape comes in more than one color so it makes it easy to identify your sticks. *




I also use Electrical Tape.

I like Black, it is easy to find in the stores.

Just my Preference.

Rich


----------



## K Williams

Gaffers tape or duct tape. The Gaffers tape doesn't leave the adhesive residue.


----------



## The 14th Style

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *I also use Electrical Tape.
> 
> I like Black, it is easy to find in the stores.
> 
> Just my Preference.
> 
> Rich *



I agree with Rich, I use Black electrical tape also. Although you can get it in many colors. 
Someone once told me about treating your sticks with lemon oil or something like that to harden them. Don't know if it works though.


----------



## knifeman.dk

I sometimes use "elephant hide" a kind of glue/furnish that comes in a can. It is used for sealing wooden/paper/plastic surfaces and making them harder. 
I buy the cans at our local "handycraft store". 
sincerely knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## Angus

Electrical tape. Less weight and more padding/support than an equivalent amount of duct tape. I use pretty colors, though I tend to stick to red, black yellow. How cute!

I have one stick that started frawying pretty badly about a half year ago and is still good with one layer of electrical tape. It probably would've broken that night if I hadn't covered it.


----------



## The 14th Style

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *I sometimes use "elephant hide" a kind of glue/furnish that comes in a can. It is used for sealing wooden/paper/plastic surfaces and making them harder.
> I buy the cans at our local "handycraft store".
> sincerely knifeman.dk:asian: *



Do you feel like it makes a big difference? Or not really. And since we are on the subject, what kind and size of sticks does everybody use? My sticks are 22 to 24 inches long and my favorite pair are about two and a half  inches thick.
 I've been thinking about getting some that are called bloodwood? At least I think that's what they are called. Supposed to be very hard.   
                        The 14th style


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> 
> *Do you feel like it makes a big difference? Or not really. And since we are on the subject, what kind and size of sticks does everybody use? My sticks are 22 to 24 inches long and my favorite pair are about two and a half  inches thick.
> I've been thinking about getting some that are called bloodwood? At least I think that's what they are called. Supposed to be very hard.
> The 14th style *



Are you sure you mean 2.5" _thick_, i.e., diameter?  That's awfully thick.  I can see 2.5" circumference, but 2.5" in diameter sounds like a table leg or something.

Right now, I've only got three pairs, but each has a different thickness and I like using them for different things.

My light pair are about 3/4" thick and around 28" long.  I plan on taking about 2" off each stick.  I like using those for training abanico accuracy and general use.

My medium pair are about 1" thick and 27" long.  They're a bit heavier than my light pair, and just a tad shorter.  I like them for general use and sumbrada training.  Also, if I'm wearing gloves, they're pretty good for training grip strength.  They're a bit slippery, so I have to hold them very hard to keep from losing the stick.

My heaviest pair is heavier than the first two pairs combined.  They're over 1" thick and about 26" long.  I like using these to warm up my forearms and wrists by doing sinawalli and abanicos.  I also like using them when I just feel like really bashing during training   They were actually my first set and I think they helped me quite a bit in developing initial arm and grip conditioning and flexibility.

arnisandyz has a pair made of bahi (I think).  They are extremely thin, but *extremely* heavy.  A very nice, dark hardwood, and very dense.  I'd like a pair, but do you know how hard it is to convince my wife to let me spend $60+ on _sticks_?  

Cthulhu


----------



## The 14th Style

> Are you sure you mean 2.5" thick, i.e., diameter? That's awfully thick. I can see 2.5" circumference, but 2.5" in diameter sounds like a table leg or something.



Yeah, they are that thick, almost "6" inches in circumference. Like a table leg is a good description. My Teacher got me started on them. He used to train with iron pipes.  
I train off and on at a Kenpo school here in Albq. They have an Eskrima class and I know the Teacher, so he let's me work with his class. Some of them kind of freak out on my sticks. One guy asked my why I brought a tree trunk to class.  



> My light pair are about 3/4" thick and around 28" long. I plan on taking about 2" off each stick. I like using those for training abanico accuracy and general use.



I have several pairs of 28's also, I use them mostly for Largo and sometimes for Sinawalli. I used to use them for everything, but once I went to the shorter sticks I couldn't go back. 



> arnisandyz has a pair made of bahi (I think). They are extremely thin, but extremely heavy. A very nice, dark hardwood, and very dense. I'd like a pair, but do you know how hard it is to convince my wife to let me spend $60+ on sticks?



Yeah, i'm not married, but spending that much on a pair of sticks
is still hard to swallow. 
  Hey, thanks for your reply.
                            Respectfully  The 14th Style


----------



## K Williams

I have large hands... 1 3/8" diameter is about as big as I'll go on sticks. I don't know how you're using sticks 2.5" in diameter.


----------



## K Williams

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> 
> *Do you feel like it makes a big difference? Or not really. And since we are on the subject, what kind and size of sticks does everybody use? My sticks are 22 to 24 inches long and my favorite pair are about two and a half  inches thick.
> I've been thinking about getting some that are called bloodwood? At least I think that's what they are called. Supposed to be very hard.
> The 14th style *



Kris Cutlery sells them at a reasonable price.

http://www.kriscutlery.com


----------



## The 14th Style

> _Originally posted by K Williams _
> 
> *I have large hands... 1 3/8" diameter is about as big as I'll go on sticks. I don't know how you're using sticks 2.5" in diameter. *



Oops, sorry about that guy's. I'm an idiot, and I can't count. I meant 1 1/2". My mistake. 
I do like the bigger sticks, but I haven't found a place that sells them yet. My old Teacher sold me the ones I have.


----------



## The 14th Style

> _Originally posted by K Williams _
> 
> *Kris Cutlery sells them at a reasonable price.
> 
> http://www.kriscutlery.com *



Thanks for the info, i'll check them out.


----------



## Cebu West

14th
Bloodwood sticks are great, they will never break,frey or splinter. They aren't that heavy but the shock will rattle you fillings. If your training partners are using rattan you will destroy their sticks rather quickly but on the other hand then you could ask all of them what they are using to tape up their hairy sticks. Sorry I couldn't help myself on that one. They are great but not as primary sticks. Also too much tape and you hear a thud instead of that wonderful tap.    :duel:


----------



## arnisandyz

We use rattan, like most of you in training.  Anyone try the "synthetic" (plastic) manmade sticks?  I have a friend that made a waxwood stick from an old Chinese bo.  Has some similar properties to rattan.

Don't know the name of it, but I like using this cloth type tape designed for raquet sports.  Not the soft spongy grip stuff.  This tape is very sticky and thicker than duct, electrical, or first aid tape.  One layer will do ya.  As an added benefit, its a little rough  and has a little grip to it.  I find it perfect, but it costs more.

Andy


----------



## knifeman.dk

"Elephants hide" - well it works okay for me! But here in Denmark we have problems getting different kind of sticks without getting involved with "friendly" people who can sell us sticks at low low prices (and still earn money as the middle man).
We get our sticks from the main harbour where Manila Furniture has their old stocks of rattan. 
We use many different sizes of sticks and all the kinds of material that we can get hold of. Because I think it helps your training a lot when you mix the size and weight of your "tools".
For Bahi, Cocobolo or Mindanao Slaughtermen we have bought these sticks from www.quick-stick.de at reasonable prizes. 
Otherwise we import it directly from the Philippines.
sincerely knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## Daniel

I've always called it "hockey tape", a black cloth sports tape I always used to use to wrap up hockey sticks. Its a bit sticky at first but cheap and lasts for awhile.


----------



## arnisandyz

The black tape that i mentioned for raquetspots is called "gamma" tape.  It is used to tape up the head of the raquet to protect it when it gets scraped on the ground (should speak for its durability).  I assume its pretty much the same stuff that Daniel uses that is made for hockey sticks.


----------



## lhommedieu

I used to use black electrical tape.   

I don't tape my sticks anymore; a taped stick doesn't feel as "alive" as an untaped one, so when one starts to go I just throw it away and start using another one.  Since I get my sticks by the dozens at rattan furniture-making factories, the cost really isn't that much.

Best,

Steve Lamade
San Miguel Eskrima


----------



## K Williams

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> 
> *Oops, sorry about that guy's. I'm an idiot, and I can't count. I meant 1 1/2". My mistake.
> I do like the bigger sticks, but I haven't found a place that sells them yet. My old Teacher sold me the ones I have. *



Try KIL(fire-hardened rattan) or Bamboo & Rattan Works(raw rattan).

KIL(send Nick an e-mail about the larger diameter)
nick@bloodsport.com
http://www.bloodsport.com/product.htm

Bamboo & Rattan Works
http://www.bambooandrattan.com/index.htm


----------



## Daniel

I've gotten a load of sticks from KIL, they are really all I use now, great stuff.


----------

